# bc bud depot vs nirvana



## loolagigi (Jul 9, 2009)

you know i dont mind paying for great genetics. and i also believe you get what you pay for.  but with the price differences, you tell me what i am supposed do.  buy more cheaper seeds....or less exspansive seeds.  i want the best.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm of the opinion that you get what you pay for, I think buying higher quality beans for me has worked out better! Not saying that I haven't got good strains from cheaper companies like Nirvana I just found that with the higher quality beans say from a company like Sensi or Reservoir you get more stable genetics!        


                                         Phatpharmer


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 9, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I'm of the opinion that you get what you pay for, I think buying higher quality beans for me has worked out better! Not saying that I haven't got good strains from cheaper companies like Nirvana I just found that with the higher quality beans say from a company like Sensi or Reservoir you get more stable genetics!
> 
> 
> Phatpharmer


i was looking at bc bud depot.  125 average for i think 10-12 seeds. fkit.  ill buy, them.  anyone grown their, or another companys seeds that bc sells?


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I'm of the opinion that you get what you pay for, I think buying higher quality beans for me has worked out better! Not saying that I haven't got good strains from cheaper companies like Nirvana I just found that with the higher quality beans say from a company like Sensi or Reservoir you get more stable genetics!
> 
> 
> Phatpharmer



stable genetics from reservoir. talk to NorCalHal. I've grown some of rez's gear. I wouldn't rate it that high. There are tons of small breeders who deliberately keep their prices affordable. Subcool is one. I've never seen his seeds for more than $60 for 10 (unless in a bidding war). One of my favorite breeders is Sannie. I just bought a few of his seeds. His NYCD was less than $30. Soma wants $140. I gave away Sannie's killing fields to a friend. They are some killer sativa. His version of Jack Herer is less than $50, and I like his version better than almost everybody else...except maybe karma genetics. Karma Jack is world class HT cup winner. Mosca's F1 C99 well again world class. And again affordable. Don't get me wrong...I've paid top dollar for some gear. My gj's speak for themselves. IMO there are great genetics at affordable prices. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 10, 2009)

I have bought seeds both ways, cheap and not so. So far, greenhouse has been heady and stable. And nirvana has the best germ rate for me, plus they do really well for me. KC brains has been really nice to me also, but I see a lot more variation from them. But the best genetics I've had were serious (avg $80-100), kali mist is my favorite strain ever. I'm in the process of getting some elite genetics, I had a taste of some chemdawg, and I'm in love. They seem to have a nice selection, and if you're short on cash, they seem to have a selection of experimentals and limited release beans that run around $50.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 10, 2009)

I mainly go along with PhatPharmer up there. With the "get what you pay for" line of thinking.

Are some great ones that are affordable, many of those are young and trying to fully establish their name. And others can make theirs more affordable because they just rely on word of mouth. They arnt spending the money to promote or anything. Gotta factor that into consideration.
For example. Im loving what Im seeing out of High-Grade. The pictures, peoples reviews, and the entire company in general. Their most expensive beans are $55 American. Hear nothing but great things, so why bother getting Serious Seeds AK for 100+ for 10, when I could get High-Grades for half that, which by all accounts is as potent or more than Serious.


----------

